

Steam Hacker says Valve left an FTP server open to the world - charliesome

The spam filter wouldn't let me link straight to the tweet, but I thought this would be good to post anyway:<p>https://twitter.com/TehWongZ/status/135081031144456193
======
corin_
Until evidence proves otherwise I'm going to assume this is just an attention
seeker, not anyone actually behind the hacking.

